# Help me design next skis



## mishka (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm in the process to make design of my next pair of ski. Going from what's available or what's on sale or what everybody else talking about to full custom where  anything is this possible is overwhelming sometimes. 

What do you guys think about skis in mid 80's underfoot for every day ski except ice and  powder over 6". Of course at least decent in bumps.  What I'm interested in terms of  dimension, shape, flex  pattern, tip/tail shape and length


----------



## mishka (Apr 6, 2013)

here what I got so fare


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 7, 2013)

Out of curiosity, what company are you working with?  Skilogik?   I know there are several others.  I think it would be really cool to design my own skis, I just don't trust my engineering skills over the pros.  :lol:  I'd be pissed if I dropped big coin on designing my own custom skis and they ended up sucking.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 7, 2013)

If I remember your previous posts correctly,  you have all the tools and are able to make these yourself. Have you ever built a pair? Or would this be your first? What materials are you thinking?


----------



## mishka (Apr 7, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> Out of curiosity, what company are you working with?


 No company....... I am the builder.:-o






deadheadskier said:


> I think it would be really cool to design my own skis, I just don't trust my engineering skills over the pros.  :lol:  I'd be pissed if I dropped big coin on designing my own custom skis and they ended up sucking.


Is it really cool also is overwhelming for now. Don't worry. If first don't work out I'll make another one better.

 We can design skis I will build them. We test them make adjustments and built again. With good design it's quicker to make another pair. For example stiffer or softer or add carbon fiber. Because several steps can be skipped don't need new mold don't need new templates.


----------



## mishka (Apr 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> If I remember your previous posts correctly,  you have all the tools and are able to make these yourself. Have you ever built a pair? Or would this be your first? What materials are you thinking?


yes I have all tools. No not yet. Yes this is the first one. All the same material you would expect to see in custom skis. 3x fiberglass, wood core, sidewall, vibration dampening system, centered basis.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 8, 2013)

I think it's a very cool idea and will be a fun process.  But here's how I see it: There are so many great mass production skis out right now that perform so well and are relatively inexpensive.  So a custom/homemade ski most likely will a) not perform as well, b) end up being more expensive overall. That leaves your with aesthetics and the pride of making your own ski.  So I wouldn't get too hung up on dimensions, I'd just steal the dimensions from a top-performing ski (ex: Prophet 90's). Maybe tweak things a little bit to customize them just the sake of making them "custom".  Then focus on materials and designs that mean something to you personally.

I'm making some furniture right now.  I know it's going to end up taking me a long-ass time, some aspects of it won't be as perfect as a professionally built piece, and it's going to cost me just as much if not more.  But I'm using cedar from my own yard and other elements that make it unique and personal.  So it's worth it.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2013)

I would say come up with an innovation.  Be it, a tweak the the rocker idea or the sidecut.  This would be the fun part.  

Experimentation.  This is what I would do if I had the equipment.


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2013)

mishka said:


> No company....... I am the builder.:-o



That's awesome!


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 8, 2013)

mishka said:


> yes I have all tools. No not yet. Yes this is the first one. All the same material you would expect to see in custom skis. 3x fiberglass, wood core, sidewall, vibration dampening system, centered basis.



What specific tools does one need to make skis?  I honestly haven't a clue.  Did you purchase the tools for the express purpose of building skis or are they cross utilized for other purposes?  

If there's a skill that I really wish I had it's carpentry/engineering skills.  My brother is a master carpenter and builds amazing things.  Me?  I feel like I accomplished something if I hang a curtain rod straight.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Apr 8, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> What specific tools does one need to make skis? I honestly haven't a clue. Did you purchase the tools for the express purpose of building skis or are they cross utilized for other purposes?
> 
> If there's a skill that I really wish I had it's carpentry/engineering skills. My brother is a master carpenter and builds amazing things. Me? I feel like I accomplished something if I hang a curtain rod straight. :lol:



And make an awesome Foie Gros!!!!!


----------



## mishka (Apr 8, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> I think it's a very cool idea and will be a fun process.  But here's how I see it: There are so many great mass production skis out right now that perform so well and are relatively inexpensive.  So a custom/homemade ski most likely will a) not perform as well, b) end up being more expensive overall. That leaves your with aesthetics and the pride of making your own ski..


  a)disagree... can't prove it for now b) actual cost to  make  mass production skis between $50--$100. Custom or homemade better name would be handmade is not about make it cheaper. 



> I'm making some furniture right now.  I know it's going to end up taking me a long-ass time, some aspects of it won't be as perfect as a professionally built piece, and it's going to cost me just as much if not more.  But I'm using cedar from my own yard and other elements that make it unique and personal.  So it's worth it.


 YES IT WORSE IT




> I'd just steal the dimensions from a top-performing ski (ex: Prophet 90's).


 if take this model as a base what would you tweak?


----------



## mishka (Apr 8, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I would say come up with an innovation.  Be it, a tweak the the rocker idea or the sidecut.  This would be the fun part.
> 
> Experimentation.  This is what I would do if I had the equipment.



don't know about innovation.
Experimentation is another story, take time. Here we working on the first experiment. I have equipment.... what you have in mind?


----------



## mishka (Apr 8, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> What specific tools does one need to make skis?  I honestly haven't a clue.  Did you purchase the tools for the express purpose of building skis or are they cross utilized for other purposes?




I purchased tools specifically for this project. Most of it carpentry and woodworking tools like routers, tablesaw, bandsaws, jigsaw, belt sanders. Also I build specific to ski building equipment like press, wood core profiler. to make life easier in the future I picked up Montana base Sander/grinder


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2013)

Best of luck mishka!


----------



## mishka (Apr 9, 2013)

Overall LengthRunning LengthNose LengthTail LengthNose WidthTail WidthWaist WidthSidecut RadiusSidecut BiasNose HeightTail HeightCamber1790143025011012211387.317m051238 








 this what I have so far


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 10, 2013)

mishka said:


> Overall LengthRunning LengthNose LengthTail LengthNose WidthTail WidthWaist WidthSidecut RadiusSidecut BiasNose HeightTail HeightCamber1790143025011012211387.317m051238 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool.  Shape/size wise that is pretty close to an Armada El Rey.  Haven't skied those and don't know much about them, but I guess I'd suggest reading some reviews about how people like that design and/or what they'd change.


El Rey: 178cm 123/87/113 mm, turn radius 19m, 
Flex Pattern - Tip: 7 Waist: 8 Tail: 7.5


----------



## mishka (Apr 10, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Cool.  Shape/size wise that is pretty close to an Armada El Rey.  Haven't skied those and don't know much about them, but I guess I'd suggest reading some reviews about how people like that design and/or what they'd change.
> 
> 
> El Rey: 178cm 123/87/113 mm, turn radius 19m,
> Flex Pattern - Tip: 7 Waist: 8 Tail: 7.5



 if to compere with Armada designs mine  looks similar to Alpha 1


----------



## mishka (Apr 20, 2013)

I thought it would be exciting project  together create AZ skis.
I didn't set up the shop to make one pair of skis so it doesn't really matter how well first one come out or second for that matter.

 I'm sure everybody have opinion what good New England skis should be


----------



## mishka (Jul 26, 2013)

time to update this thread. 

making skis in summer heat ,.............priceless


Fresh out of the press









all cleaned up


----------



## Puck it (Jul 26, 2013)

They look nice.  What bindings are you mounting on them?  Demo bindings?  So we can all try them.


----------



## mishka (Jul 26, 2013)

Puck it said:


> They look nice.  What bindings are you mounting on them?  Demo bindings?  So we can all try them.



Yes. Pivot 12 demo


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 30, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## mishka (Jul 30, 2013)

thank you



starting to work on new pair. This time something wider. 105--107 underfoot with a rocker. Not sure for lengths yet. 175 possibly to short with 300mm tip and 200mm tale  rockers


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice! Very well done.

For your next ski, since you're planning to go with a fat rockered ski, why not go big: 110-120 in the waist, 180-190 in length? Make them stiff so they can handle hardpack conditions too. If you want a ski on the playful end, make it a 5-point ski with a raised tail. Otherwise, if you want a charger or want to get sprung out of turns, opt for an early rise with a flat tail. Hmmm, basically, I've described the Rossi Super 7 and the Squad 7.


----------



## mishka (Jul 30, 2013)

snowmonster said:


> Nice! Very well done.
> 
> For your next ski, since you're planning to go with a fat rockered ski, why not go big: 110-120 in the waist, 180-190 in length? Make them stiff so they can handle hardpack conditions too. If you want a ski on the playful end, make it a 5-point ski with a raised tail. Otherwise, if you want a charger or want to get sprung out of turns, opt for an early rise with a flat tail. Hmmm, basically, I've described the Rossi Super 7 and the Squad 7.



5- points skis in 120 on my future plans for R&D trip out West
 this time I wanted to try small rocker more like low rise long tip/tale with sidecut continue into the tip/tail. Not sure what to expect from it but this is my preliminary  plan. I saw someone last winter with the skis of similar design with reverse camber like a banana but sidecut like on average skis wanted to make them after that

BTW forgot to mention current skis came out fairly stiff I think:lol:  and light only 3.7 pounds each this is equals 1670 grams I think it's not bad for 175   86mm waste skis. Skis have Maple/popular core with IPE sidewall

on separate note. 
If anybody have old  Rossi Axial2 or Look pivot demo bindings and don't need them please let me know I looking for extra demo  tracks


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 31, 2013)

^ I had to re-read your concept. Looks like your preliminary plan is a reverse camber ski with regular camber underfoot (5 point ski). If so, then you're looking at something like the Rossi S7 or S3. Been skiing the S7 out east for 5 seasons and it's a blast!


----------



## mishka (Jul 31, 2013)

here's a picture of the design I described. Again it's only  preliminary design nothing set yet until I start  making mold and templates

picture got resized   but it's readable. if you wanted let me know and I can e-mail you big picture


----------



## mishka (Oct 28, 2013)

if all goes well should be test my skis this Wednesday at Killington. I'm very very excited


----------



## mishka (Oct 31, 2013)

I don't know how to describe feeling of ridingfor the first time  skis you made yourself . Not sure if it's possible
as far performance I'm biased but it was all I ever hoped for. Light, quick easy turning, no vibration, nice flex and stiffness right on the money. extremely happy with the results


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 1, 2013)

How much did they run u in material to make?  It is cool to make something yourself and to get positive results.


----------



## mishka (Nov 1, 2013)

mriceyman said:


> How much did they run u in material to make?  It is cool to make something yourself and to get positive results.



approximately between $100-$200.. For big manufacturer cost of material would be SUBSTANTIALLY less. Also to set up shop to make skis let just say not exactly cheap.
It not something it SKIS and as I discovered  on Wednesday it's not cool ..... It way WAY better than that


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow, very impressive, kudos. You must have had a sh#t eatin grin on your face all day! I see you even have your logo in the bases, cool.


----------



## KD7000 (Nov 7, 2013)

That is completely awesome that you're making your own skis.  When will you start taking orders?


----------



## mishka (Nov 8, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> That is completely awesome that you're making your own skis.  When will you start taking orders?




don't know.... should I? almost everybody I showed skis to ask the same question

For now I have plans to make MR106 for myself and MR86 for my friend


----------



## snoseek (Nov 8, 2013)

We talked about this last spring at the cat, You had the tools, a plan, the knowledge (as far as I could see), and the ambition. Great to see you follow through with this. You people from AZ should hook up and take a pair on a couple runs, see how you like em. report back


----------



## snoseek (Nov 8, 2013)

snoseek said:


> We talked about this last spring at the cat, You had the tools, a plan, the knowledge (as far as I could see), and the ambition. Great to see you follow through with this. You people from AZ should hook up and take a pair on a couple runs, see how you like em. report back


Edit-I also love the idea of skis being made by skiers in the good ol usa, maybe it's the ultimate marketing tool but I've subscribed to this idea for a decade now with the exception of one pair of rossis that I broke within the first year.


----------



## mishka (Nov 8, 2013)

snoseek said:


> We talked about this last spring at the cat, You had the tools, a plan, the knowledge (as far as I could see), and the ambition. Great to see you follow through with this. You people from AZ should hook up and take a pair on a couple runs, see how you like em. report back



Hi  stranger. I told you not matter if it's only matter when

that was my idea by starting this thread. Also I thought as a group we can design and build ultimate AZ skis maybe even with AZ  graphics ( Nick can participate in making them). Didn't happen.… Maybe now when first pair is made will be different.



> I also love the idea of skis being made by skiers in the good ol usa


 not only skis built here also all tools I used build in USA as well as all materials


----------



## mishka (Dec 20, 2013)

I want to update this thread with better looking pictures of the skis.


----------

